# Help!!!!



## mo_emt (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok, I'm one week, from taking my NREMT-P written.  And Im scared to death.  I feel like I know what I need to, but I just dont know what to study.  Ive been studying anything and everything, but i feel like im going in circles.  Any advice would be great..

Thanks...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Best advice I can give is relax and make sure you get a good nights sleep before the test.


----------



## ldford (Sep 28, 2009)

If you don't know it by now, cramming won't help you. Good Luck!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just relax.  Might try a test prep class such as:

http://nationalregistryprep.com/home.html


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Just relax.  Might try a test prep class such as:
> 
> http://nationalregistryprep.com/home.html



My school actually gives us medic students the option on choosing if we want John Puryear coming in at on the last 2 days of class to do an NREMT prep session.  

I've only heard good about his classes.


----------



## Medic One (Sep 28, 2009)

Study the stuff that you think you don't need to know...thats were they get you...


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 28, 2009)

It's an easy test.  In fact, it's entirely too easy.  I had harder exams in high school.  You'll only set yourself up for failure if you get nervous about it.  

It also helps to think about it this way... There are a lot of total idiots that have passed that test.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2009)

EMS49393 said:


> There are a lot of total idiots that have passed that test.



Yup your living proof.  Just kidding could not resist sorry.  :blush:  I am so ashamed of myself.


----------

